# Domain Login Problem



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

I have a client running a machine with Server 2003 Standard. Its only use right now is serving up QuickBooks data. Four users. As of Tuesday afternoon, none of them seem to be able to actually log in. What I mean is that their client machines (XP Pro) accept their domain id and password, then take a very long time to come up a desktop. Once there, the shared folder containing the QB data is visible in Windows Explorer, but a username/password is requested when one tries to display the folder content. This is new behavior as of Tuesday. 

In additiion, when I try to add a domain user, I receive message that there is not trust relationship between the computer and the server. The fix is supposed to be to move the computer to a workgroup, the re-join the domain. It allowed me to leave the domain, but when I tried to re-join I got an error. 

DHCP is from the router. The client computers get a dynamic IP, but static DNS, 192.168.1.1. 
I am suspicious that the DNS server is not configured properly. Besides the above issues, the clients cannot browse the internet. DNS does not appear to be operating. 

What I see in DNS setup is that the server IP is static at 192.168.1.1. The dsl router gateway IP is .254. 

DNS is configured to monitor only .1.1, with forwarders to AT&T's DNS servers and .254. There is one domain, company.local.


----------



## gavin25 (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you tried to do nslookup on your workstations and see if the server ip is being resolved properly or not...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you try restarting the DNS service or the server alltogether?


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

Did not try nslookup. Did restart entire server. Had been running for something like nine months....


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

I did play with nslookup on the server. It returned unknown for the first level. I think it should be returning company.local. But I don't know how to make that happen.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check the logs on the server.


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

Please be more specific.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The eventviewer.


----------



## gavin25 (Feb 25, 2009)

If nslookup is not working then you could probably use the hosts file to create a static entry for the domain server in all the workstations and see if that works. If that works then its definetely your DNS that is having issues. By the way the hosts file is located at c:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\ just edit it with notepad and create an entry like the server ip and then the domain name..which will be company.local, in your case...


----------



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

What are the odds that IPSec has been implemented to secure communications through out the network, might that have something to do with your issue?


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

I don't see any evidence of that. I had another consultant take a look. His conclusion after a couple of hours: DNS and AD are not communicating. Only solution: wipe and reload Server 2003. I decided to skip that and consider running the box on XP Pro simply for file sharing and backup. Domain security is not needed. Only 4-5 users total. The only server app is the Quickbooks database manager. The only major issue will be drivers. The box is a Dell Poweredge 1800 (dual Xeon, Adaptec SCSI controller).


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> DNS and AD are not communicating. Only solution: wipe and reload Server 2003.


Sounds kind of drastic for just a DNS probelm, once you have DNS working right AD information will kick in.... and this consultant didn't have any other ideas?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I repeat my advice. There should be plenty of errors in the DNS, FRS, and system section fo the eventviewer that would greatly help in tracking down this problem.


----------



## silverfroi (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like the problem is with the DNS server. Is your AD your DNS server too?


----------



## AZenTech (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you ping the clients by name from the server? Can you ping the server by name from the clients?


----------

